
A Few Bad Apples - ingve
https://glyph.twistedmatrix.com/2019/10/a-few-bad-apples.html
======
the_mitsuhiko
I already hated the apple tv update that put the completely pointless tv app
on the home button. I’m sure that app is useful for some but in my country
it’s pretty much just what’s also in itunes.

------
Andrew_nenakhov
I watched Commando and RoboCop as a kid, and was extremely overjoyed with
them! John Wick would probably make me happy too, if it was around at that
time.

------
Waterluvian
YouTube played some "It 2" ads for my kid while he was watching paw patrol.
I'm about 30% annoyed by technical embarrassments by big tech companies, 70%
reminded why I'm always closely monitoring his screen usage.

I can't rely on the competence of any of these large companies. They're chock
full of mediocrity and will get these things wrong often.

------
mcphage
I love when my watch tells me to go out for a walk at 11:30 at night in the
middle of a thunderstorm.

